

Jotly, the new app for sharing everything with everyone. - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/arcahive/2011/11/jotly-the-ultimate-app-for-sharing-everything-with-everyone-psych/247866/
Damn, this is the correct URL:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/jotly-the-ultimate-app-for-sharing-everything-with-everyone-psych/247866/
======
hopeless
Phew! That's a good bit of satire because I was just about to complain how it
sounded like purposeless VC fodder.

BTW, that URL wouldn't work on my iPhone but this did:
[http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/jotly-
th...](http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/jotly-the-ultimate-
app-for-sharing-everything-with-everyone-psych/247866/)

~~~
jhdavids8
Yeah, archive was misspelled. The actual URL:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/jotly-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/jotly-
the-ultimate-app-for-sharing-everything-with-everyone-psych/247866/)

------
k33n
Is this a stab at Oink? Haters gonna hate, I guess.

~~~
alexismadrigal
Having talked with the creator, I'd say it's a more general stab at the
current set of startup cliches. I don't think it was directed at anyone
company.

~~~
dikbrouwer
This video was made by Firespotter labs, the same team that developed Nosh,
before Oink was released (so no, nothing to do with each other).

------
david927
Before it was clear it was a satire, they raised a 1.5 million Series A round.

Congratulations, guys!

------
Sadranyc
I agree with the message. We don't need Yet Another Social Network, for the
only purpose of sharing with your friends.

Reminds me of this comic: <http://xkcd.com/927/>

------
davislover
Funny to see Oink launch with almost the exact same feature set. Well wait, I
guess Jotly isn't invite-only, so they aren't really the same at all.

------
RyanMcGreal
Too bad it's not called Rately.

